# Rigging Outriggers



## tddlbz (Aug 12, 2015)

I've got the taco outriggers and redoing the rigging with their brand kit. Any tips on how to get the Dacron threw that itty bitty swivel?

Also any other helpful tips on rigging or using these will be helpful. I'm a newbie at this. They are on a center console boat mounted to the t-top.

Feel free to move this to another thread if its posted in the wrong one.

Thanks!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

take a piece of thin wire bend into a v put v though hole put thread in v pull out

Same process as threading a needle


----------



## tddlbz (Aug 12, 2015)

Got it. Didn't think about that


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Wrap the ends tightly in tape as well and it should thread through.


----------



## tddlbz (Aug 12, 2015)

I believe someone at the factory put the wrong swivel size in the bag. I do not believe it is possible to get the Dacron through the swivel they supplied. The Dacron, when pulled tight, is still a bigger diameter than the swivel hole diameter. I guess ill find a slightly bigger swivel to make ease of this situation.


----------

